# IRAN/PERSIA



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely pix ST. Mnay thanks 

Very cool view of Tehran looking from North Tochal Mountain Trails over to Central Tehran


----------



## 1692mono (Nov 11, 2008)

wa beautiful city 
congratulations


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ Thank you 



Mauro Martins said:


> Really amazing Iran ... unbelivable scenarios, nice monuments and cities. I never had seen this country lihe this. Congratulations bud, your country is a very beautiful land. Now I think Iran is one of the places that people must visit someday.


Thanks


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Kish Island

This is Kish Island of Iran. A very beautiful place in Persian Gulf. This place is a must see and the main vacation spot for all the Persians and majority of tourists that visit Iran. It is only 1 hour 20 minutes flight from Tehran. In this Island there are lots of luxurious beautiful hotels and resorts and world class shopping malls, architecture and amenities. Also they have some historic parts in the island too. Kish is always under construction making place for greater things to come in it!
Thanks by Alitezar.










Kish is located in the Persian Gulf and has an area of around 91 km². Along Kish's coast are coral reefs and many other small islands. The climate of Kish is mild in the winter and hot and humid in the summer. Kish island has a surface area of 90 square kilometers, with an outer boundary of 40 km, and a nearly elliptical shape. It is located in the Persian Gulf 19 km from mainland Iran. The Island is positioned along the 1359km long Iranian coastline north of the Persian Gulf, at the first quarter from the Hormuz entrance to the Gulf. Its longitudinal and latitudinal positions are 26.32 and 53.58 degrees respectively. The Island is 15.45 km long from west coast to the east coast. (The distance between Mariam Complex and Hoor field). Its maximum width extending from the southern shorelines to the northern shorelines is 7.5 km. (The distance between Gomrok Port and the lighthouse.) The island's surface is flat, lacking mountains or even high hills. Kish International Airport is built in the center on an elevated area 35-40 meters from the sea level. Its highest surface inclination extends from the airport to the shores near Shayan hotel,
Since the mid-1990s the Iranian government has embarked on an aggressive promotional and developmental campaign to tailor Kish as a rival to Dubai but mainly a big rival to Doha. Steps taken in order to accomplish this include launching massive construction projects and programs designed to attract foreign investment and trade. Within the area of the Kish Free Zone, as it is known, the standard laws of the Islamic Republic of Iran are far more relaxed than on the mainland, which has resulted in significant increases in mostly domestic tourist population over the years, as well as in international trade on the island. However, alcohol is not available on the island, just like the rest of Iran. It has been suggested that this is a significant barrier for the development of Kish because an alcohol free island is somewhat unsuitable for western tourists. The population of the island includes significant numbers of both Muslims and Christians.

Kish Island sunset










Kish Island near the Dariush grand Hotel










Kish island










Kish Island Beach










a mosque at Kish island










Kish Island Darish hotel income










Kish Island









Kish Island










Kish panorama









Kish Beach houses










Kish beach










Kish parmis Hotel 5*****










sunset at Kish, with those 2people at love 










Kish Island










Kish island sunset,Persian Gulf










Kish beach houses










Kish Beach










Kish Island










Kish Island roads










Kish island 










Kish Island










Kish beach










Kish Island roads










Kish island Coastline










Kish island Coastline










Kish island Beach








































































Flower of the east

Flower OF The East



























This one is already finished









Sadaf building




































Kish Island


----------



## Mauro Martins (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow ....nice Kish Island .... beautiful beaches... a paradise on earth for sure ! Man, the pix are excellent ... why Iran is so closed for foreign tourism ? I don't wnt to talk about politics and religion, but Iran deserve a better place in world tourism context.
Hugs from brazil


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^Iran is ranked 68th in world tourism but we don't have good relations with other country's and every news they show on media and ... about iran is always about terrorism and nuclear weapons and beceause of that people think Iran isn't safe, and they don't make many travel commercials about Iran.


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Our national Airline Iran Air

Iran Air a310-304 EP-IBL










Iran Air Cargo a300B4



















Tehran's domestic airport Mehrabad





































Imam Khomeini INT'l Airport, Tehran


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Mauro Martins said:


> Wow ....nice Kish Island .... beautiful beaches... a paradise on earth for sure ! Man, the pix are excellent ... why Iran is so closed for foreign tourism ? I don't wnt to talk about politics and religion, but Iran deserve a better place in world tourism context.
> Hugs from brazil


Btw.thanks


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely shots and Iran air shots. Thanks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics indeed :cheers:


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice pics indeed :cheers:


Thanks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome 
I expect more...


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Iran's Islamic architecture

Iran haves the most architectual and most beautifull mosques in the world, It's sad a lot of people don't know these mosques exist, sow please post Pictures about this beautifull structures so that people can see this.
Also The statues Of Iran Are very beautifull, Landmarks are also good.sow post many pictures of This Thanks 


a Mosque in the holy city of Mashad.









Vakil Mosque Shiraz









Nasirolmolk Mosque Shiraz










Vakil mosque Shiraz










Isfahan Loftollah Mosque








Sheikh Lotf Allah Mosque (Masjed-e Sheikh Lotf-o-llah in Persian or مسجد شيخ لطف الّله ) is one of the architectural masterpieces of Safavid Iranian architecture, standing on the eastern side of Naghsh-i Jahan Square, Isfahan, Iran.

It was built in 1615 by the orders of Shah Abbas I of the Safavid dynasty.

The architect (Mimar) of the edifice was Muhammad Reza ibn Ustad Hosein Banna Isfahani. He finished construction of the mosque in 1618.

مسجد شیخ لطف الله دراصفهان
مسجد شیخ لطف الله درقسمت شرق میدان امام (نقش جهان) قرار گرفته است که به عنوان یک مکان کوچک مقدس درجلوی استخر ودرقسمت سایه دار این میدان در زمان شاه عباس بین سالهای 1602 و1619 میلادی ساخته شده است. نام این مسجد بنام فردی گذاشته شد که یک دانش پژوه ومحقق اسلامی به شمار می رفت ودرآن زمان وی را بسیار ستایش می کردند. شاه درآن زمان این شیخ را که اهل لبنان بود , ابتدا به مشهد ونزدیک بارگاه امام رضا دعوت کرد وسپس وی را در پایتخت به عنوان مسئول مسجد شاه ومدرسه الهیات منصوب کرد. تزیینات ایوان ورودی این مسجد شامل موزاییک های زرد وآبی است که زیبایی آن از ایوان بزرگ مسجد امام پیشی می گیرد. این مسجد کوچک هیچ محوطه داخلی مرکزی ای ندارد و تنها دارای یک جایگاه نماز است که نزدیک راهرو می باشد. اما واقعیت ارزشمنداین مسجدزیبایی موزاییک های دیواری آن دراصفهان می باشد که تا نوک مسجد نیز رسیده اند. در کیفیت مواد آن هیچ نقصی وجود ندارد. توازن و هماهنگی رنگها بی نظیر است . دیوارهای آن با فرشهای بسیار مجللی تزیین شده اند که دارای طرحهای هندسی طلاکاری شده می باشند که بر روی زمینه سبز آبی قرار گرفته اند. درسنگ نوشته ای که بر روی محراب قرار گرفته نام معمار این مسجد ذکر شده است , مرد فقیر و متواضعی که به دنبال بخشش خداوند بود و استاد محمد رضا فرزند استاد حسین نام داشت , وی در1028 هجری شمسی می زیست . این مسجد دارای ویژگیهای عجیبی نیز می باشد چون جایگاه و گنبد لعاب نداده آن , فقدان بارگاه مرکزی و ایوانها و تالارمقدس خالی که از سقف تا زمین با موزاییکهایی با بهترین کیفیت پوشیده شده است. کاشی کاریهای سقف آن یکی ازپیچیده ترین نمونه ها دراصفهان می باشد و کیفیت آن بسیار مرغوب است. این بنا بطور بسیار ماهرانه و زیبا در سالهای 1954 و1956 بازسازی شد.‎ 


Jameh Mosque, Yazd









Isfahan's chehel soton





























Mosque in Tabriz




















Mosque Isfahan










Tabriz mosque










Mashad Mosque










Jameh Mosque,Kerman










Yazd,Iran










Yazd Mosque










Yazd Mosque






























Isfahan Mosque









Yazd


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Persepolis,Shiraz the heart of Persia

Archaeological evidence shows that the earliest remains of Persepolis date from around 515 BC. André Godard, the French archaeologist who excavated Persepolis in the early 1930s, believed that Cyrus the Great chose the site of Persepolis, but that Darius the Great built the terrace and the great palaces.

Darius ordered the construction of the Apadana Palace and the Debating Hall (the Tripylon or three-gated hall), the main imperial Treasury and its surroundings. These were completed during the reign of his son, King Xerxes I. Further construction of the buildings on the terrace continued until the downfall of the Achaemenid dynasty

The first westerner to visit the ruins of Persepolis was Antonio de Gouveia, from Portugal, who wrote about cuneiform inscriptions following his visit in 1602. His first written report on Persia, the "Jornada", was published in 1606.

The first scientific excavation at Persepolis was carried out by Ernst Herzfeld in 1931, commissioned by the Oriental Institute of the University of Chicago. Herzfeld believed the reasons behind the construction of Persepolis were the need for a majestic atmosphere, a symbol for their empire, and to celebrate special events, especially the “Nowruz”. For historical reasons, Persepolis was built where the Achaemenid Dynasty was founded, although it was not the center of the empire at that time.

Persepolitan architecture is noted for its use of wooden columns. Architects resorted to stone only when the largest cedars of Lebanon or teak trees of India did not fulfill the required sizes. Column bases and capitals were made of stone, even on wooden shafts, but the existence of wooden capitals is probable.

The buildings at Persepolis include three general groupings: military quarters, the treasury, and the reception halls and occasional houses for the King. Noted structures include the Great Stairway, the Gate of Nations (Xerxes), the Apadana Palace of Darius, the Hall of a Hundred Columns, the Tripylon Hall and Tachara Palace of Darius, the Hadish Palace of Xerxes, the palace of Artaxerxes III, the Imperial Treasury, the Royal Stables and the Chariot House

Persepolis is near the small river Pulwar, which flows into the river Kur (Kyrus). The site includes a 125,000 square meter terrace, partly artificially constructed and partly cut out of a mountain, with its east side leaning on Kuh-e Rahmet ("the Mountain of Mercy"). The other three sides are formed by retaining walls, which vary in height with the slope of the ground. From 5 to 13 meters on the west side a double stair, gently slopes to the top. To create the level terrace, depressions were filled with soil and heavy rocks, which were joined together with metal clips. Around 518 BC, construction of a broad stairway was begun. The stairway was planned to be the main entrance to the terrace 20 meters above the ground. The dual stairway, known as the Persepolitan stairway, was built in symmetrically on the western side of the Great Wall. The 111 steps were 6.9 meters wide with treads of 31 centimetres and rises of 10 centimetres. Originally, the steps were believed to have been constructed to allow for nobles and royalty to ascend by horseback. New theories suggest that the shallow risers allowed visiting dignitaries to maintain a regal appearance while ascending. The top of the stairways led to a small yard in the north-eastern side of the terrace, opposite the Gate of Nations.

Gray limestone was the main building material used in Persepolis. After natural rock had been levelled and the depressions filled in, the terrace was prepared. Major tunnels for sewage were dug underground through the rock. A large elevated water storage tank was carved at the eastern foot of the mountain. Professor Olmstead suggested the cistern was constructed at the same time that construction of the towers began.

The uneven plan of the foundation of the terrace acted like a castle whose angled walls enabled its defenders to target any section of the external front. Diodorus writes that Persepolis had three walls with ramparts, which all had towers to provide protection space for the defense personnel. The first wall was 7 meters tall, the second, 14 meters and the third wall, which covered all four sides, was 27 meters in height, though no presence of the wall exists in modern times.

Destruction:

After invading Persia, Alexander the Great sent the main force of his army to Persepolis in the year 330 BC. By the Royal Road, Alexander stormed the Persian Gates (in the modern Zagros Mountains), then quickly captured Persepolis before its treasury could be looted. After several months Alexander allowed his troops to loot Persepolis. A fire broke out in the eastern palace of Xerxes and spread to the rest of the city. It is not clear if it had been a drunken accident, or a deliberate act of revenge for the burning of the Acropolis of Athens during the Second Hellenic-Persian War. Many historians argue that while Alexander's army celebrated with a symposium they decided to take revenge against Persians. In that case it would be a combination of the two. The Book of Arda Wiraz, a Zoroastrian work composed in the 3rd or 4th century CE, also describes archives containing "all the Avesta and Zand, written upon prepared cow-skins, and with gold ink" that were destroyed.































The reconstruction of Persepolis


----------



## sloid (May 23, 2005)

Wow, Tehran looks so nice in the winter... but cold :S lol

http://i371.photobucket.com/albums/oo160/arija1993/IranL474.jpg

Question, don't wanna sound ignorant but I'm kinda curious, are girls allowed to go on the beach in Iran?


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

sloid said:


> Wow, Tehran looks so nice in the winter... but cold :S lol
> 
> http://i371.photobucket.com/albums/oo160/arija1993/IranL474.jpg
> 
> Question, don't wanna sound ignorant but I'm kinda curious, are girls allowed to go on the beach in Iran?


sure haha yes there are women and men beaches the womens can go naked aswel on the beach  but we men can't see them beceause our beaches are apart from eachother so if you are a women you can go naked (on the womenbeach ifcourse) . In that picture you can see only men on the beach ok it's not the gay beach but the beach for men


----------



## Vencedoresdesierto (Aug 11, 2006)

woooow. I love Iran.


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Vencedoresdesierto said:


> woooow. I love Iran.


 Thank you  we also love it!


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Milad Tower, Tehran 435.7M

Borj-e Milad (aka Milad Tower, Persian: برج میلاد ) (Persian: birth) is the tallest tower in Iran. Built in between the Shahrak-e Gharb and Gisha districts of Tehran, it stands 435 m (1,427 ft) high from base to tip of the antenna. The head consists of a large pod with 12 floors, the roof of which is at 315 m (1,033 ft). Below this is a staircase and elevators to reach the area. Milad tower is the fourth tallest tower in the world after the CN Tower in Toronto, Ostankino Tower in Moscow, and the Oriental Pearl Tower in Shanghai. It is also currently 12th tallest freestanding structure in the world.

Milad tower is part of The Tehran International Trade and Convention Center. The project includes the Milad telecommunication tower offering restaurants at the top with spectacular views of Tehran, a five-star hotel, a convention center, a world trade center, and an IT park (to be completed by March 2007). The complex seeks to respond to the needs of business in the globalized world of the 21st century by offering facilities combining trade, information, communication, convention and accommodation all in one place.

The complex features a parking area of 27,000 square meters, a large computer and telecommunication unit, a cultural and scientific unit, a commercial transaction center, a temporary showroom for exhibiting products, a specialized library, an exhibition hall and an administrative unit. Milad Tower has an octagonal base, symbolizing traditional Persian architecture.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Iran is very inviting but I have to admit that Sharia Law scares me a little. I wouldn't want to accidentally do something I'm not supposed to, or be in the wrong place at the wrong time.

...Imagine I accidentally went to the nude women's beach. They might cut off my testicles.


----------



## Nagme (Nov 25, 2008)

Very beautiful nature,really.And all the Iranians I talked with were very friendly.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

shugs said:


> ^That ziggurat is Chogha Zanbil in Susa...


Wow this place is so amazing, I didn't know it exists


----------



## Mavey (Aug 24, 2007)

> A child plays in the snow on Tochal slope, northern Tehran. (Photo by Mahsa Qavi Qalb)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ziggurat in above pics ^^^^^^ looks fantastic


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

I wish all Iranian Christians a merry chtistmas and happy new year.


----------



## Mavey (Aug 24, 2007)

Communion in the Christmas Eve mass at the St. Grigor Armenian Catholic church in Tehran, Iran.Attended by both Muslims and Christians.


----------



## Mavey (Aug 24, 2007)

Celebrate Yalda the longest night of the year.Iranians recited poetry and shared stories and food Saturday in all-night celebrations of the longest night of the year, a tradition going back several thousand years to a time when Zoroastrianism was the predominant religion of ancient Persia. For many Iranians, the celebration, known as Yalda, offers a link with ancient traditions and heritage as well as a chance to gather with family.Zoroastrian was the main religion of Iran and practiced by Iranian Kings such as Cyrus the Great.


----------



## Mavey (Aug 24, 2007)

A portrait of Zoroaster during the historic Mehregan celebration in Tehran for the Zoroastrian community.



















Parsis, followers of Zoroastrianism, a small religious community which exists mostly in Mumbai, were exiled from Iran in the 7th century AD during religious persecution by the Muslims.The Parsi community in Iran mourns the invasion of Iran in the 7th century AD and the subsequent decline of Persian culture.










Iranian Zoroastrian men carry a painting of the Prophet Zoroaster.Zoroastrian that has been observed since the days when their religion was the overwhelming belief in the powerful Persian empire.


----------



## Mavey (Aug 24, 2007)

Iranian artists perform a scene from the Islamic story of Ashura.The Ashura recounts the story of the 7th-century Battle of Karbala during which the revered grandson of the Prophet Mohammed, Hussein bin Ali (Imam Hussein), was slain; an event that is commemorated annually by Shiite Muslims. 











Iranian female Muslim worshippers perform prayers of Eid al-Adha .


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Very cool pix. Thanks


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

beautiful pictures of Iran's religious diversity. Thank you Mavey.


----------



## Mavey (Aug 24, 2007)

Your welcome.

Iranian Jews during the Jewish holiday of Hanukkah in Yazd,Iran.


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

happy new year to all.


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

noonghandi said:


> happy new year to all.


thank you you to XxX


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Winter in Iran



















2450 meter Kalleh Ghandi Peak, Masooleh, Gilan, Northern Iran. Last week. 
This mountain is located in southern area of Masooleh. The climbs starts from 1300-400 meter and follows to 2000 meter in jungle and then prairie.










Tabriz


----------



## shugs (Oct 25, 2005)

TEHR_IR said:


> Yazd, Iran


This pic is really intense, the mountain line seems to climb forever...


----------



## shugs (Oct 25, 2005)

So far in this thread we have seen:

Tehran, Mazandaran Province, Gilan Province, Qeshm Island, Kish Island, Maranjan Desert, Chahar Mahal & Bakhtiari, Tochal & Shemshak Ski Resorts, Imam Khomeini International Airport IKA, Islamic Architecture of Iran, Persepolis, Milad Tower (Tehran), Abyaneh, Tabriz, Esfahan, Yazd, Bandar Abbas, Rasht (Gilan), Masuleh (Gilan), Mashad, Kashan, Lut Desert, Hormozogan, Golestan Province, Ahvaz & Choga Zanbil, Winter in Iran


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ wow very nice list Shugs :lol:



shugs said:


> This pic is really intense, the mountain line seems to climb forever...


Yes, this is such a cool shot


----------



## shugs (Oct 25, 2005)

Sanandaj, Kurdistan Province, Iran

(From Wikipedia)
Sanandaj or Sine (Persian: سنندج, Sanandaj; Kurdish: سنه, Sine) is the capital of the Iranian province of Kurdistan.

At the latest population census, which was carried out on 25 October 2006, it had a population of 316,862.[1] The city of Sanandaj is the capital of the
province, and lies at a distance of 512 km from Tehran, 1,480 m above sea level. It is also the administrative centre of Sanandaj County (the 
shahrestān of Sanandaj) as well as of a district (bakhsh) with the same name as the city. The population of Sanandaj is mainly Kurdish, with an 
Armenian, Chaldean and Jewish minority.[citation needed]

While the local urban people refer to the city as Sine (= Sna), the people of local rural areas tend to use the word 'Kursan', a local variation of 'Kurdistan'.

Full Wikipedia Article









by pedramahmady, flickr









by Kilaneh









by My beautiful Iran- Saeed Massoudi Farid

Sanandaj Bazaar








by My beautiful Iran- Saeed Massoudi Farid




























Nearby village:


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

This village looks beautiful,


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

TEHR_IR said:


> Golestān Palace (Persian: کاخ گلستان) is the former royal Qajar complex in Iran's capital city.
> 
> The oldest of the historic monuments in Tehran, the Golestan Palace (also Gulistan Palace) (The Rose Garden Palace) belongs to a group of royal buildings that were once enclosed within the mud-thatched walls of Tehran’s Historic Arg (citadel).
> 
> ...


Wow excellent pix Aria. Thanks


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^you're welcome


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Isfahan










Qom




























This is a picture of a religious women in Iran, It seems that she flies


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics :cheers: kay:


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^thanks


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Panorama's of Iran










This panorama was taken in Kharv village, in Neyshabur, Khorasan, Iran










Yazd,Iran



















Nowshahr,Iran



















Mashad,Iran
































































Tehran,Iran










Kandovan (also spelled Candovan) is a touristic village near Osku, Iran. Its fame is due to its special houses which are carved inside rocks. This houses date back to about 3000 years ago and are still being inhabited. Kandovan also has a scenic beauty. Its a popular resort and there are hotels and restaurants there to serve tourists. Its mineral water is also popular by visitors and is believed to be a cure for kidney disease. 










Tehran,Homa Hotel


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ Lovely panos, Thank you


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing panos indeed :yes: kay:


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Talaghan










Kish Island










Lavasan










Kashan










North of Iran










Narenjestan museum










Bushehr










Iran - Gilan Province


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

beautiful serie of panoramas & pix, thanks fo this opportunity to know better Iran.


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice pictures..Thank you guys for sharing with us...


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^you're welcome


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Beautiful pictures, beautiful country.


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Chaloos



















Caspian Sea


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Qom



















The reason why i like iranian mosques is beceause they look like fairy tail castles specially those minarets and colours

Tehran


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

Great thread! 

Very beautiful Iran :cheers:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

*ISFAHAN ARMENIAN MUSEUM AND ARMENIAN CHURCH*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Iran is so beatiful... amazing country


----------



## Senra (Jun 14, 2008)

mg: Absolutely incredible...:drool:


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Isfahan














































Milad Tower


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

*Lahijan, Gilan province* - Northern Iran


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow so beautiful. Thanks Sina


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ You're welcome. It's so beautiful that it makes me want to move over there :cheers:

More of Lahijan:










Tea gardens around the city










Lahijan Lake









Typical street in the city









Lahijan aerial tramway



























Around the city in mountain suburbs









All pictures from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ And those photos are very nice too @Shappor


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Christos


Noshahr, Mazandaran










Narenjestan Hotel - A lovely place to stay for fun activities. The hotel itself has a rotating restaurant and there are 2 others outside next to the hotel.


























Mahmudabad, Mazandaran




























The beach at night









All pictures from flickr


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

WOW^^ great place!!


----------



## Shmack (Oct 17, 2007)

Shapoor said:


> Mahmudabad


  Wooow, i bet this to be the hugest building in Mazandaran, if not in all northern Iran, amazing one. :drool:


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

Shapoor said:


>


^^absolutely stunning:eek2:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Shmack said:


> Wooow, i bet this to be the hugest building in Mazandaran, if not in all northern Iran, amazing one. :drool:


Yes, I had no idea that such a huge structure exists in Shomal..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, those last pics ^^ are really awesome


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

The building in Mahmudabad belongs to Iran's National Oil Company. One thing I love about having a job in the oil company is the villas and hotels they provide for vacation, the company has many hotels and villa complexes in Mazandaran, Mashhad, Ahvaz, Persian Gulf coastline cities, etc.


Another recent picture of Mahmudabad's beach:








Source: flickr


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^Wow thanks it's very exotic


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Kish



















Isfahan


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

the mountain parts of Iran are awesome! very europeian!


.


----------



## Shmack (Oct 17, 2007)

I do said:


> the mountain parts of Iran are awesome! very europeian!


I think it would be more correct to state that Europe is very iranian, since Alborz is much older than the Alps.:lol:


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!was it build during the shah?didnt lnew mazandaran had this nice building!and i am mazandarani!
this oil company:bash::bash::bash:they should give it to the people!


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

The hotel is only open to the workers and their guests, which is quite awful because the hotel would be half empty most of the time.





































Source: Panoramio


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

More of *Mazandaran*:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos too ^^


----------



## Shmack (Oct 17, 2007)

sarbaze tabarestan said:


> wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!was it build during the shah?


I think it's obvious that the building is quite modern.


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

was it build by the shah or JUMHURYE ESLAMY?


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^I think at the Shah's time....


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

*Isfahan*










*Shiraz*


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for the nice pix. Isfahan and Shiraz are such nice places


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

All these beautiful places in Isfahan look much better than what I remember. They keep them up nicely.


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## BoxIL (Feb 12, 2008)

Very beautiful pics !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

TEHR_IR said:


> *Isfahan*


Isfahan looks really very nice  that building-complex is very nice too kay:


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

^^Isfahan is very neat


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

amazingly beautiful. keep it up guys.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Posted by Shapoor 

Kish Island

Vacant beach









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eye1/2151522073/sizes/l/in/set-72157603588456928/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bilyoblak/2454668762/sizes/l/in/set-72157604808463560/

Full Beach :nuts: - btw you can see mica hotel's progress in the background!








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sorena1/3437244259/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eye1/2152298538/sizes/l/in/set-72157603588456928/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eye1/2152300184/sizes/l/in/set-72157603588456928/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eye1/2151510203/sizes/l/in/set-72157603588456928/

Javad person walking on pier








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eye1/2152312074/sizes/l/in/set-72157603588456928/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sorena1/3430715175/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3436745635/sizes/l/


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^thank you Alireza


----------



## Mister gaylord (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks nice

a country i need to visit :yes:


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Kish
































































Tehran





































Yazd



















Bandar Abbas



















Iran



















*Iran Air*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics alitezar ^^^^ really beautiful


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

isfahan no water!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ lovely shots. Thank you


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

intresting....



TEHR_IR said:


>


----------



## michyh87 (Aug 18, 2007)

I'd really want to go to visit Iran somedays ....my mother is Iranian but my father is Israeli....i think that i have some problem to go there even if i've the Italian citizenship.....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

>


The lake and the terrain around its beautiful...


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^Thanks


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

*Bandar Abbas*





































*Isfahan*










*Karaj*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ And those photos from different areas are very nice too


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow! lovely Iran...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I would like to see more pics please


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

yeah Iran has a lot to offer too...


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

so interesting !


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^ Thank you all


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

*Dizin Ski resort*





































*View from the Haraz Road*


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

beautiful.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

michyh87 said:


> I'd really want to go to visit Iran somedays ....my mother is Iranian but my father is Israeli....i think that i have some problem to go there even if i've the Italian citizenship.....


Your mother is Iranian, your father is Israeli, but you are an Italian citizen?


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow! I couldnt believe that Iran has this beautiful mountains....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

TEHR_IR said:


> *Dizin Ski resort*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wild beautiness  really awesome


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

indeed!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ Thank you all 

Saadi's Tomb in Shiraz- A very famous Persian Poet and one of Shiraz's main tourist attractions

posted by Shapoor


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

WOW Wonderfull pics Alireza thanks x


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

*Shiraz*



















*Tehran*










*Yazd, largest clay city in the world*



















*Karaj*









*Mountains*


----------



## Libra (Jun 3, 2006)

I've never seen the Zayandeh River like that before! Is it back to normal now? lol

Anyways, lovely pics as always.


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

what an appropriate place to have this mineral water factory. I, as a kid, always wondered why can't we have the great water of these mountains in Tehran; all those waterfalls water went to waste before.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful pics guys :cheers:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

yeah... indeed!


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

*Shiraz*










*Salt Lake in the Salt dessert*










*Ministry of Foreign Affairs*










*Tehran Park*










*Abadan*


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ That pic of Abadan is very cool


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

TEHR_IR said:


>


Very nice photo


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

visitors to this thread


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

*Shiraz*


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ wow so cool, so the hotel in Shiraz is finally built


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^yes almost we need more of them


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ This is the tallest building that Shiraz has ever had. I just love Shiraz, afterall I am Shirazi too despite living in Tehran 

This is also an Apartment Hotel...


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

he is alone....heheh but its ok...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Hotel building is awesome, very nice building


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

shiraz is booming!


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

*huge project in shiraz*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The first circle will be tower?


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^yes it will be a 7star hotel whit mall and....


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

*at the Abbasi Hotel's great garden, Isfahan*



















*Narenjestan Palace, Shiraz*










*Salt lake, Iran*


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

*Bandar Abbas*


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Great pictures! Iran amazes me all the time i visit its threads


----------



## Shmack (Oct 17, 2007)

alitezar said:


> ^^ This is the tallest building that Shiraz has ever had. I just love Shiraz, afterall I am Shirazi too despite living in Tehran


Yeah, looks like Shiraz is quite soon going to become home to a quite interesting skyline. Very cool. 
By the way a friend of mine here in Moscow is also from Shiraz, from one of its suburbs named Izadkhast to be more exact. Some day he told me that there are quite many interesting projects to be built in Shiraz. I truly hope this city will compete with Tehran.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

wow very cool Shmack, Shiraz is a very warm and friendly city and its people are known to be one of the most hospitable people in all Iran.

The only thing is that most of them are lazy and afternoon nap is a must in Shiraz, the city is almost shut down from 1 p.m. to 5 p.m. all stores close and a huge siesta party is on :lol:


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

*Isfahan*


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

*Sanandaj*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Isfahan is very nice; i really like or better love this city :cheers:


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

*Kish Island*


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Isfahan is very nice; i really like or better love this city :cheers:


yes, me too


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

*Qur’ān Gate is a historic gate in the southern-central Persian city of Shiraz *










*Jamé Mosque Isfahan*



















*Chaloos*



















*Espahbod Khorshid cave-قلعه اسپهبد خورشيد*










*This cave is located on roadside of Firuzkooh road, in the vicinity of 'DoAb' in Mazandaran province, Iran. Measuring 80x100 meters, its arched entrance is the largest natural one in the world. On the left side of the cave, a four-story-high castle was built; made of stones and mortar, it is the masterpiece of architecture of its time.
On the right side of the cave, numerous trenches and defensive buildings were built, all of which remained firm and intact after centuries.

These two parts were connected through a road made of stones and mortar. 2 meters wide, this road was built 50 meters above ground level. Today only traces of it remain. The remains of a cistern, several silos and numerous defensive monuments are located outside the cave.

Dating back to the end of the Sassanid period (224–651 AD), it was regarded as a fortified garrison and a fortress of Tabarestan later on. According to chronicles, this cave was used as a shelter by Khorshid (Sun), the last ruler of Tabarestan, then surrounded by Arab invaders for several months and seized after poisoning its drinking water supply. This cave is considered as latest Persian stronghold against Arabs.
Access to the cave needs special equipments and also expertise in alpinism.*

*nowshahr*



















*Shomal*




























*Kelardasht*



















*Mount Damavan highest peak in the Middle East and the highest volcano in Asia 5671M *





































*Near Damavand*


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

edit


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow... very nice...


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^thanks


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

TEHR_IR said:


>


Amazing photo  really


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^thanks


----------



## deniielvold (Aug 23, 2008)

beautiful landscape...


----------



## Shmack (Oct 17, 2007)

alitezar said:


> wow very cool Shmack, Shiraz is a very warm and friendly city and its people are known to be one of the most hospitable people in all Iran.
> 
> The only thing is that most of them are lazy and afternoon nap is a must in Shiraz, the city is almost shut down from 1 p.m. to 5 p.m. all stores close and a huge siesta party is on :lol:


That place is really created for me then. :lol:


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

I would love to live in Iran. Recently, I saw a Belgian documentary about Iran that I found on internet. It consists of 6 parts. They spoke with a happy Dutchman living in Yazd. He owns a very simple, but lovely hotel called "Silk Road". He said that it was the best decision of his life to escape the Netherlands, and the fast pace of life there. He especially likes the tranquility of the village Kharanaq in the north of the city Yazd. I'm so jealous that a westerner can do this and realize his dream, whereas an "easterner" like myself can't.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

TEHR_IR said:


> ^^thanks


The volcano in the above pic, it is active?


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^no :s


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ O.K. then


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

Unbelievable beauty. Thank you TEHR_IR for bringing it to us.
By the way, as I remember, even in Tehran, on long summer days, all stores were closed in the afternoon. It is an Iranian tradition.


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^My pleasure 

yes mostly because they must eat than or they taking a short sleep...
also it's very hot than.... but it's only from 13.00 till 17.00 PM as I remember


----------



## Libra (Jun 3, 2006)

Metsada said:


> I would love to live in Iran. Recently, I saw a Belgian documentary about Iran that I found on internet. It consists of 6 parts. They spoke with a happy Dutchman living in Yazd. He owns a very simple, but lovely hotel called "Silk Road". He said that it was the best decision of his life to escape the Netherlands, and the fast pace of life there. He especially likes the tranquility of the village Kharanaq in the north of the city Yazd. I'm so jealous that a westerner can do this and realize his dream, whereas an "easterner" like myself can't.


Sounds like an interesting documentary. I know an American woman who lived in Iran for years and only came back to the U.S. so her children could go to university. But don't worry Metsada I'm sure you will realize your dreams one day.

Nice pics btw everyone.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

> By the way, as I remember, even in Tehran, on long summer days, all stores were closed in the afternoon. It is an Iranian tradition.


Of course the people need a resting  it is true


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Libra said:


> Sounds like an interesting documentary. I know an American woman who lived in Iran for years and only came back to the U.S. so her children could go to university. But don't worry Metsada I'm sure you will realize your dreams one day.
> 
> Nice pics btw everyone.


Thanks Libra, I hope so


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

^^anything is possible man, it'll happen if you have your heart set on it

and wow those mountains on the previous page were amazing!:cheers:


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

*Neyshabur*










*Tehran*










*Kerman*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

TEHR_IR said:


> *Neyshabur*


The terrain in Neyshabur area is very nice, not only the lake :cheers:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ Some videos about Isfahan.

I think Chris would like them too 











Very cool videos about Tehran and it's street food






Having fun and singing, that's my favorite hobby as well

Bia Kenaram= Come to me






Tour Iran- Tour operators convention in Tehran






Gold and Jewlery in Tehran






National Musuem of Iran- Tehran






Tochal Mountain Trails in Tehran






Football Street Style Contest in Tehran






Tour of Tehran's Traditional restaurants and Dizi- a Popular food in Iran


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^Wow very nice!  thanks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice videos indeed; thanks alitezar kay;


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ is this Tabriz?

Nice pix


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Really very nice videos indeed; thanks alitezar kay;


Thanks Chris


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

alitezar said:


> ^^ is this Tabriz?
> 
> Nice pix



yes it is


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Yazd










Kish Island


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Mahshahr port on Persian gulf coast








http://www.flickr.com/photos/majidpanahi/3440349035/sizes/o/

A "lenj" near Chabahar port. Lenjs are southern Persian ships popular in Bandar Abbas, Qeshm and Chabahar used to transfer goods.







​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tabriz city looking great


----------



## snomad (May 10, 2009)

wow congratulations, never realised Iran was blessed with such a vast and incrediable landscape.


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^thanks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BTW Kish island from the photo above and from other photo sites, the city is very nice, with a really big progress :cheers:


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> In that photo is Tehran city?


Yes, it's in Tehran, winter 2005


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^hehe this isn't persian gulf more thailand in my opinion...


----------



## Iranic (Nov 7, 2009)

Well its on this thread and it says Persian gulf on top. Page 14 a few pics up from the bottom. PersianCat do you know where it is ?? And if its not in Iran then that really sucks because it deserves to be there lol.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

TEHR_IR said:


> Yes, it's in Tehran, winter 2005


Too much snow during those days (in 2005)...


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Too much snow during those days (in 2005)...


yes... which is very good, because without the snow we would have not enough water reserves for the summer


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

edited by Taller, Better

you have been asked before to credit your photos, and you still do not. 
Please credit any further photos, as deleting them takes up valuable time.
thank you.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow nice shot of Tabriz


----------



## Iranic (Nov 7, 2009)

TEHR_IR said:


> *Tabriz*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice but i know you have more pics  upload more please :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

TEHR_IR said:


> yes... which is very good, because without the snow we would have not enough water reserves for the summer


Yes of course, that's true


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

*Here are some aerial shots!*

*Khuzestan Province From Above*


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

edited by Taller, Better

you have been asked before to credit your photos, and you still do not. 
Please credit any further photos, as deleting them takes up valuable time.
thank you.


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

What was the name of that city where water runs under the buildgins, it's very interesting? 

I might discover it when I go through the whole thread but just now


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^ I think it's a village near Bushehr


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

edited by Taller, Better

you have been asked before to credit your photos, and you still do not. 
Please credit any further photos, as deleting them takes up valuable time.
thank you.


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

TEHR_IR said:


>


What's that, Aria?


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^ 
it's an armenian church in Esfahan
wait I can send more pics of it


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

edited by Taller, Better

you have been asked before to credit your photos, and you still do not. 
Please credit any further photos, as deleting them takes up valuable time.
thank you.


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

YAY thanks 

Very very nice!


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^
Thank you we have in Iran many like this we also have synagoges in Tehran, Shiraz, Esfahan, Tabriz and...
Today, there are at least 600 churches in Iran and Christianity is also the fastest growing religion in Iran


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

Hmm, that must mean Christians are breeding like rabbits because conversion is haram?


----------



## djnica (Apr 18, 2005)

wow teheran is a modern city good pics


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

You're welcome, Aria! 

It's indeed pretty pretty up there, I was browsing on google earth the region around the borders with Armenia and Azerbaijan and wow, lots of pictures and really beautiful landscapes.


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

edit


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

KavkAZ1 said:


> I just told that the region are the southern part of the historical Azerbaijan.
> 
> Nothing more.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Babak castle and the landscapes around are really very good, TEHR_IR


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Babak castle and the landscapes around are really very good, TEHR_IR


No problem buddy!!


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

djnica said:


> wow teheran is a modern city good pics


Thank you!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

This Kavkazi guy is a troll and wants to ruin threads. 

Moderators could you please have his irrelevant posts removed?

Many thanks


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

from Michelle F

*The Jāmeh Mosque of Yazd*









*The Jāmeh Mosque of Yazd (Persian: مسجد جامع یزد - Masjid-e-Jāmeh Yazd) is the grand, congregational mosque (Jāmeh) of Yazd city, within the Yazd Province of Iran. The 12th century mosque is still in use today. It was first built under Ala'oddoleh Garshasb of the Al-e Bouyeh dynasty. The mosque was largely rebuilt between 1324CE and 1365CE, and is one of the outstanding 14th century buildings of Iran.The mosque is a fine specimen of the Azari style of Persian architecture. The mosque is crowned by a pair of minarets, the highest in Iran, and the portal's facade is decorated from top to bottom in dazzling tile work, predominantly blue in colour. Within is a long arcaded courtyard where, behind a deep-set south-east iwan, is a sanctuary chamber (shabestan). This chamber, under a squat tiled dome, is exquisitely decorated with faience mosaic: its tall faience Mihrab, dated 1365CE, is one of the finest of its kind in*


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

*Tehran all from flickr cnha*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, amazing photos TEHR_IR :cheers: thanks


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

*Shiraz Old Mosque from Saffavid era*










*Persepolis*



















*Mashhad*

*Bazaar*










*Love it, except the emblem on the flag!*


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice, amazing photos TEHR_IR :cheers: thanks


No problem buddy, I'm glad you liked it


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

TEHR_IR said:


> No problem buddy, I'm glad you liked it


I liked them very well :cheers: i noticed new photos and one of them is really very nice too:


>


:cheers:


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^
thank you, that photo is from Mashad east of Iran, it's not the most Modern Iranian city but one of the most holy ones and it's for sure a visit worth


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

*Tabriz by [email protected]*


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

*Tabriz*


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

Aria, could you pls add more descriptions? Some of these places obviously are palaces and temples but it'll be nice to know which palaces and temples we're looking at


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you dear! :cheers1:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*The next person to politicize this thread will receive an AUTOMATIC INFRACTION. These are PHOTO THREADS not SKYBAR.
Also, CREDIT ALL PHOTOS IN CITYSCAPES SECTION. I detest deleting beautiful photos but sometimes people ignore previous warnings to do so.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

TEHR_IR said:


> Thank you!


Welcome  i try to find where is that place, is in Tehran or not? (About the HDR photo with the clouds)


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^
No, it's near the lake of Urumiyeh (between Qazvin and Urumiyeh, North west of Iran)


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

TEHR_IR said:


> ^^
> No, it's near the lake of Urumiyeh (between Qazvin and Urumiyeh, North west of Iran)


between Qazvin and Urumieh one can fit most European countries.


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^
haha for sure not russia, germany, france and spain...


----------



## persian-nationalist (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice pics TEHR,keep up the good work.


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Salam,

Omidvaram ye sale por slamat va khoshi dashte bashid va ishala ke dar har arezooyi ke darid pirooz shavid!
pishapish:
EYDETON MOBARAK YE DONYAAAAAA !! xx


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

Happy New Year!


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^ 
Thank you!


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

*Nowrūz (Persian language: نوروز [noʊruːz]), meaning 'New Day') is the traditional ancient Iranian new year festival and also the start day of the Iranian new year. As the European historical name of Iran is Persia, Nowruz is widely referred to as Persian New Year too.

Nowruz is celebrated and observed by Iranian peoples and the related cultural continent and has spread in many other parts of the world, including parts of Central Asia, South Asia, Northwestern China, the Crimea and some ethnic groups in Albania, Bosnia, Serbia and the Republic of Macedonia.

Nowruz marks the first day of spring and the beginning of the year in Iranian calendar. It is celebrated on the day of the astronomical vernal equinox, which usually occurs on March 21 or the previous/following day depending on where it is observed. As well as being a Zoroastrian holiday and having significance amongst the Zoroastrian ancestors of modern Iranians, the same time is celebrated in the Indian sub-continent as the new year. The moment the Sun crosses the celestial equator and equalizes night and day is calculated exactly every year and Iranian families gather together to observe the rituals.










Nowruz was originally a Zoroasterian festival, and holiest of all, and as such has unclear date of origin but was "probably" invented by Zoroaster himself. Since the Achaemenid era the official year has begun with the New Day when the Sun leaves the zodiac of Pisces and enters the zodiacal sign of Aries, signifying the Spring Equinox. The Jewish festival of Purim is probably adopted from the Persian New Year. It is also a holy day for Ismailis, Alawites, Alevis, and adherents of the Bahá'í Faith.

The term Nowruz in writing, first appeared in Persian records in the second century AD, but it was also an important day during the time of the Achaemenids (c. 648-330 BC), where kings from different nations under the Persian empire used to bring gifts to the emperor also called King of Kings (Shahanshah) of Persia on Nowruz.

The UN's General Assembly in 2010 recognized the International Day of Nowruz, describing it a spring festival of Persian origin which has been celebrated for over 3,000 years. During the meeting of The Inter-governmental Committee for the Safeguarding of the Intangible Heritage of the United Nations, held between 28 September – 2 October 2009 in Abu Dhabi, Nowrūz was officially registered on the UNESCO List of the Intangible Cultural Heritage of Humanity. Since 2010, the United Nations General Assembly recognizes March 21 as the "International Day of Nowruz".*










*I hope a very good New Year for you all, and let's hope for wealth, hapiness and world peace and a free Iran! Allah Akbar, God is great!*


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

noroozetan pirooz.


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^
Thank you, for you too


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

TEHR_IR said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3538/3355669583_d3859f5c12_o.jpg


This nastaliq script confuses the hell out of me, I'd've never guessed there is an 'r' there... what would it look like if it was 'piāz' for example (doesn't matter such a word may not exist)?


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Piaz means Onion,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perso-Arabic_script

here you can find our Alphabet 

Exceptions
There are seven letters in the Persian alphabet that do not connect to other letters like the rest of the letters in the alphabet. These seven letters do not have initial or medial forms but the solo and the final forms are used instead because they do not allow for a connection to be made on the left hand side to the other letters in the word. For example, when the letter ا alef is at the beginning of a word such as اینجا "injā" (here), the initial form of alef is used. Or in the case of اِمروز "emruz" (today) the letter ﺮ re uses the final form and the letter و vāv uses the initial form although they are in the middle of the word.


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

Haha, thanks, I know the alphabet, what I meant was that the nastaliq script specifically confuses me, the way 'pirooz' is written the ی and the ر look like one, if I didn't know the word was 'pirooz' I'd think it's 'piooz'.


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^
hahaha


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Mount Damavand

by Shahin


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

Ahahahaha, I'm so glad we're done with snow and winter... (for the next 8 months at least).

Still a great shot kay:


----------



## KennyWally (Mar 31, 2010)

Amazing pictures! Are you just a collector, or did you also take them?!

I am looking for a picture of the sign that was at the entrance of the Darial/Dariel pass....would you happen to have one?

I understand the sign commemorated the Tribes that passed thru there, but it was taken down in the 1950's


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

^ you are living in the past man, 1950's was very very long ago


----------



## KennyWally (Mar 31, 2010)

ProudArabian said:


> ^ you are living in the past man, 1950's was very very long ago


not living in the past, just looking for evidence....

just think of me as another indiana jones, but on a paupers budget...


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^
Thank you


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

Amazing Pictures.


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

This is Naqsh-e Jahan Square in Esfahan, with pictures of mosques, palaces and other buildings in the square. 


View of a part of Naqsh-e Jahan Square









Masjed-e Shah (Shah Mosque)






































Masjed-e Sheikh Loftollah (Sheikh Loftollah Mosque)






































Ali Qapu Palace

































































Esfahan Grand Bazar -- unfortunately the bazar is very badly maintained, this entrance should have beautiful artwork above it but it has mostly vanished and the government has not bothered to send anyone to restore it. A bazar is a centuries old Iranian version of a shopping mall, and this one in Esfahan is one of the largest in the world


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

Imam Reza shrine in Mashhad










Shazdeh Hossein shrine in Qazvin



















Fatimah Masumeh shrine in Qom


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

Nasir ol-Molk Mosque in Shiraz


----------



## Chainedwolf (Feb 27, 2010)

*Drools*


----------



## chibetogdl (Apr 10, 2006)

very beautyfull country, awesome pics, thx


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again, amazing - great photos from Iran


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks guys 

Chehel Souton pavilion in Esfahan, this pavilion is decorated with many paintings and frescoes on the walls depicting daily life in the royal Persian court








http://www.flickr.com/photos/youngrobv/1808757094/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mokmf23/3673878511/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2596443516/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/youngrobv/1808761128/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2596440018/in/set-72157605725823937/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/youngrobv/2037052179/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xiquinho/3446511856/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/youngrobv/1724995267/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/youngrobv/1706868437/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/simon_p_white/2197255679/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/simon_p_white/2197255253/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2613691941/


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

Kerman -- city in the deserts of south-east Iran with a population of about 500,000. It is quite a poor city in comparison to the rest of Iran. 








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Kerman_panorama.JPG









http://www.flickr.com/photos/silkroadadventures/406965336/in/set-72157594564007470/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/silkroadadventures/406965344/in/set-72157594564007470/

Library in Kerman, Iran








http://www.flickr.com/photos/silkroadadventures/407038854/in/set-72157594564007470/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/silkroadadventures/407036973/in/set-72157594564007470/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/silkroadadventures/407039580/in/set-72157594564007470/

Baadgir (wind catcher) -- this is a traditional Iranian architectural device that creates natural ventilation into buildings, they've been using these in Iran for thousands of years and they are still perfect technology and work so well!








http://www.flickr.com/photos/silkroadadventures/406986389/in/set-72157594564007470/


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

Bazar of Kerman
A closed entrance to the bazar








http://www.flickr.com/photos/silkroadadventures/406985238/in/set-72157594564007470/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/silkroadadventures/406987085/in/set-72157594564007470/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/silkroadadventures/406986043/in/set-72157594564007470/

Detail of art work on the ceilings of the bazar








http://www.flickr.com/photos/silkroadadventures/406986752/in/set-72157594564007470/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/silkroadadventures/407005899/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/silkroadadventures/406988790/in/set-72157594564007470/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/silkroadadventures/406990192/in/set-72157594564007470/


Restaurant in the bazar








http://www.flickr.com/photos/silkroadadventures/406996460/in/set-72157594564007470/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/silkroadadventures/406996711/in/set-72157594564007470/

Moshtari-ye Moshtaq Ali Shah Mosque








http://www.flickr.com/photos/silkroadadventures/407113253/in/set-72157594564007470/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/silkroadadventures/407108515/in/set-72157594564007470/


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

This is the sorts of neighbourhoods the real people of Kerman live in. Unfortunately it is a poor city, but thankfully the rest of Iran lives in more cleaner and modern living conditions and housing than this. Also Kerman is known to have a very large Zoroastrian community (the main religion of Iran before the arrival of Islam), as well as ethnic Baloochi community who belong to the Sunni branch of Islam.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/silkroadadventures/407115318/in/set-72157594564007470/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/silkroadadventures/407115678/in/set-72157594564007470/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/silkroadadventures/407114667/in/set-72157594564007470/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/silkroadadventures/407116313/in/set-72157594564007470/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/silkroadadventures/407115965/in/set-72157594564007470/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/silkroadadventures/407117048/in/set-72157594564007470/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/silkroadadventures/407118022/in/set-72157594564007470/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/silkroadadventures/407119004/in/set-72157594564007470/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again really amazing and very nice photos from Iran


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

Very beautiful pics! Especially all those bright-coloured filigrees in the different mosques! 
As a Spaniard, I am one of the very few Western Eurapeans really used to seeing arabic / muslim-influenced architecture (lots of it in the south: Granada, Cordoba, Sevilla, etc), but not that colourful!
I have one question: how does the water supply in dry regions like that around Kerman work? Wells, reservoirs in the mountains, underground cisterns?

Greetings from Spain.


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

What a beautiful country! I love all of the traditional Persian architecture and I am sure walking through the bazaars and the ancient streets must be quite a feast for the eyes!

Hopefully I'll get a chance to visit this country in my lifetime.


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks all! 

And Onkel, well most Iranians do not live in dry regions like this, but for places like Kerman it is a mixture of things, but something called a 'qanat' is very popular in Iran. It is an ancient Iranian system that pulls water out of the ground, and just like that 'baadgir' I posted a picture of, these technology still work perfectly in the modern age and are as good as any modern technology. There is one qanat in a town in Khorasan region of Iran that has been in use for 3000 years and supplies water for 40,000 people.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qanat


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

To : You Can not travel to Iran legally if you are from Israel. The government doesn't allow any Iranian citizen to go to Israel and vice versa.חבר1.0


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

*All by Pejman*

*Tabriz*




























*Chinese restaurant in Tabriz*


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Beautiful...


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Why did they move it here from cityscapes section?


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Iran = :drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Deleted all the uncredited pictures. Next person that does not credit in this thread will be suspended.


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Iran is absolutely fantastic. Love its beautiful mosques, palaces, gardens, bazaars, landscapes, forts etc.

Love the pictures..keep posting more


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

alitezar said:


> Why did they move it here from cityscapes section?


yes why? :s


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

Ni3lS said:


> Deleted all the uncredited pictures. Next person that does not credit in this thread will be suspended.


What do you define as uncredited though? You deleted photos I posted even though I wrote who the photos are coming from.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Well you obviously didn't because otherwise I wouldn't have to delete all of them. It has been explained multiple times in this forum. You put down the url to the website or photographer that took the picture or you put down the name of the actual photographer. Also, I don't know who moved it but I do understand why. The name of the thread is 'Iran, Persia'. It's not a specific city, you post pictures of the whole country which is different.


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

Ni3lS said:


> Well you obviously didn't because otherwise I wouldn't have to delete all of them. It has been explained multiple times in this forum. You put down the url to the website or photographer that took the picture or you put down the name of the actual photographer. Also, I don't know who moved it but I do understand why. The name of the thread is 'Iran, Persia'. It's not a specific city, you post pictures of the whole country which is different.


Well I'm not asking about why they moved the thread because I don't care about that. I'm asking about why photos were deleted even though I wrote the name of the photographer above the set of pictures (Mehrdad Tadjdini). I think you should look carefully at the posts before you delete them next time, because I know for a fact I wrote who the photos came from...


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

TEHR_IR said:


> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4122/4817053168_ed4fceebf7_b.jpg
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4142/4816386153_228b586d0e_b.jpg


Do you know where these two were taken? It's so beautiful.


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

more wallppapers PLZ :guns1:


----------



## davidpolanco (Feb 23, 2011)

TEHR_IR, your images are stunning! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Gzdvtz said:


> Do you know where these two were taken? It's so beautiful.


It's taken in Shahsavar, northern Iran, near the Caspian sea


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

davidpolanco said:


> TEHR_IR, your images are stunning! Thank you for sharing!


No problem, I'm glad you liked it


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

There are new rules for Flickr. You have to grab the BB code to post images here. Otherwise they will be deleted. Look in the sticky threads on how to do so.


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Qaajar museum (Panorama) by Mehdi.KD, on Flickr

 Qaajar museum by Mehdi.KD, on Flickr


Model: Sona by Mehdi.KD, on Flickr


The Jāmeh Mosque Of Tabriz by Mehdi.KD, on Flickr


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Agha Bozorg Mosque, Kashan by _skynet, on Flickr


Roof of Persia [2] by _skynet, on Flickr


Roof of Persia [1] by _skynet, on Flickr


Tabriz-Roshdieh by peyman azimi, on Flickr


یک روز ابری در تبریز ، من ، دوربینم و لنز جدید a cloudy day in Tabriz City by Payam Abediny, on Flickr


Marjan Coastal Park in Kish Coral Island in Persian Gulf, Iran (Persia) پارک ساحلی مرجان در جزیره مرجانی کیش، خلیج فارس، ایران by eshare, on Flickr


Seffein Park, Kish Island, Persian Gulf by eshare, on Flickr


Damoon-e Kish, Persia by eshare, on Flickr


Lahijan Pool and City Skyline, Lahijan, Gilan, Iran (Persia) شهر و استخر لاهیجان، گیلان، ایران by eshare, on Flickr


Dancing in the Park, Parvaz Park, Tehran, Iran (Persia) رقص در پارک پرواز، تهران، ایران by eshare, on Flickr


Autumn Colors under the Blue Sky, Tehran, Persia (Iran) by eshare, on Flickr


Mountainous Apartments in Autumn, Tehran, Persia (Iran), November 2007 by eshare, on Flickr


Tehran cityscape in Fall by eshare, on Flickr


Tehran by f.a.r.h.a.n, on Flickr


Tehran - تهران - شهرک غرب و برج میلاد by .mused™, on Flickr


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Aghazadeh's Home by Reza Sobhani, on Flickr


Aghazadeh's Home by Reza Sobhani, on Flickr


Aghazadeh's Home by Reza Sobhani, on Flickr


Aghazadeh's Home by Reza Sobhani, on Flickr


Nader Shah Afshar by Reza Sobhani, on Flickr


Tous 2 by Reza Sobhani, on Flickr


cherch by Reza Sobhani, on Flickr


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Tehran by richardcnorman, on Flickr


Tehran Skyline by A. Davey, on Flickr


Northern Tehran by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


Apartment Bldgs in North Tehran by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


Museum of Film by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


Tehran to the south from Laleh Hotel by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


Abbasi Hotel by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


Abbasi Hotel by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


Courtyard by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


Beautiful during the day .... by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


Si-o-Se-Pol Bridge by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


33-Sluice Bridge by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


Khaju Bridge by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


Khajou Bridge by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


Badgir/Wind Tower by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


Zinat-Ol Molk Mansion by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


Zinat-Ol Molk Mansion by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


Garden and Tomb of Hafez by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


Pavilion at Eastern end of Garden by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Arg-e Rayen--Citadel of Rayen by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


Citadel and the bazaar and quarters inside by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


Hamam-e Vakil Chaykhaneh by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


Tehran by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Romance over Mashhad by Sune Engel, on Flickr


Empty station by Sune Engel, on Flickr


Tehran highways by hanifoto, on Flickr


Kaveh Kamali - Iran- Kish Island by Kaveh Gallery, on Flickr


Kaveh Kamali - Iran- Kish Island by Kaveh Gallery, on Flickr


Saee Park, Abbasabad, Tehran, Iran (Persia) پارک ساعی، عباس آباد، تهران، ایران by eshare, on Flickr


Mellat Park Lake, Tehran, Iran by eshare, on Flickr


I'm Still Standing, in Persian Gulf by eshare, on Flickr


----------



## Summer.Uk (Apr 30, 2011)

^^ Persia is very beautiful!!


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^
Thanks!


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

IMG_6863 by ninara, on Flickr


IMG_7257 by ninara, on Flickr


IMG_6638 by ninara, on Flickr


IMG_4195 by ninara, on Flickr


IMG_6066 by ninara, on Flickr


IMG_6064 by ninara, on Flickr


IMG_4112 by ninara, on Flickr


IMG_3948 by ninara, on Flickr


IMG_3945 by ninara, on Flickr


IMG_3919 by ninara, on Flickr


IMG_3593 by ninara, on Flickr


IMG_3551 by ninara, on Flickr


IMG_2878 by ninara, on Flickr


IMG_3153 by ninara, on Flickr


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Prince of Persia by _skynet, on Flickr


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Mahan by brum d, on Flickr


_MG_4465.jpg by maligoj, on Flickr


_MG_4361.jpg by maligoj, on Flickr


_MG_4282.jpg by maligoj, on Flickr


Tower Of Silence, Yazd, Iran by maligoj, on Flickr


Rayen, Iran by maligoj, on Flickr


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

P1020111 by davidbarry1959, on Flickr


P1020115 by davidbarry1959, on Flickr


P1020114 by davidbarry1959, on Flickr


P1020109 by davidbarry1959, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^
Thanks


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

on the roof of the Amir Chakhmaq Complex by brum d, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks for posting these gorgeous photos


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Amir . . . ! / ! . . . امیر by Mehrad.HM, on Flickr


Destination . . . by Mehrad.HM, on Flickr


Nissan Qashqai by Mehrad.HM, on Flickr


A Fellow Traveller .... by Mehrad.HM, on Flickr


Ford Mustang GT vs Mercedes-Benz SL 600 by Mehrad.HM, on Flickr


When Power Meets Elegance, The C-Class Estate ... by Mehrad.HM, on Flickr


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Yellow Fever said:


> thanks for posting these gorgeous photos


my pleasure, thanks


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

DSC02788 by Johnny Friskilä, on Flickr


Iran . Kish by MinooRZ, on Flickr


Mazichal by radmanr, on Flickr


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Reza Shah Sadabad Palace (کاخ-موزه سبز (قصر سنگی، کاخ شهوند، کاخ رضا شاه پهلوی)) by arash_rk, on Flickr


مشهد، جاده کلات نادر by arash_rk, on Flickr


Tehran by RezaG!, on Flickr


Chalous to Tehran , Iran by friend_faraway*Back Home, on Flickr


----------



## Eins4 (Oct 30, 2010)

Great photos!


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^
Thank you


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

The village of Gazor Khan by Hulivili, on Flickr


Evan Lake by Hulivili, on Flickr


Tehran is going up! by Hulivili, on Flickr


Alamut Castle (Castles of the Assassins) by Hulivili, on Flickr


Alamut Valley by Hulivili, on Flickr


Alamut Valley by Hulivili, on Flickr


Tehran-south by sjmowla, on Flickr


Untitled by sjmowla, on Flickr


Dodange, South of Sari, Mazandaran by sjmowla, on Flickr


Shaheed Rajayi Dam-Soleyman Tange, Mazandaran by sjmowla, on Flickr


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Shaheed Rajayi Dam-Soleyman Tange, Mazandaran by sjmowla, on Flickr


جاده هراز by sjmowla, on Flickr


Gilan-Shalizar by sjmowla, on Flickr


Untitled by sjmowla, on Flickr


In the heart of Alborz by nima; hopographer, on Flickr


Damavand; Clear as crystal by nima; hopographer, on Flickr


Milad Tower's portrait by nima; hopographer, on Flickr


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Beautiful snow-capped peaks.


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^
yes, specially in winter, it's perfect for snowboarding


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Amazing photos.....:cheers:


----------



## Nimaa (Jun 1, 2011)

damn nice photos on that last page!
thanks tehr


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> photo dovomo be pas male kojas?? all of them are outstanding


they are all from Tehran, the last two are from Tehran cinema town


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Nimaa said:


> damn nice photos on that last page!
> thanks tehr


Thank you!


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Tehran City by meisamco, on Flickr


Jamshidieh Park, Tehran, Iran (Persia) by eshare, on Flickr


Dancing in the Park, Parvaz Park, Tehran, Iran (Persia) رقص در پارک پرواز، تهران، ایران by eshare, on Flickr


Mellat Park Movie Theater, Tehran, Persia (Iran) by eshare, on Flickr


Mellat Park Lake, Tehran, Iran by eshare, on Flickr


Damoon-e Kish, Persian Gulf by eshare, on Flickr


Damoon-e Kish, Persia by eshare, on Flickr


After a day of snorkeling by ammmirooo, on Flickr


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Iran474 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran471 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran466 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran460 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran453 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran441 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran323 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran322 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran213 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran204 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran189 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful photos all...thanks...:cheers:


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Linguine said:


> Beautiful photos all...thanks...:cheers:


Thank you, I'm glad you like them


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Uptown Girl by kamshots, on Flickr


tehran girls by novon, on Flickr


Uptown Girls by kamshots, on Flickr


Uptown Girl (2) by kamshots, on Flickr


Iranian woman - Tehran by damonlynch, on Flickr


iran4-10 by arya93, on Flickr


img_9231 by arya93, on Flickr


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Busy Azadi by Schahryar, on Flickr


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

My last day in Iran - Tehran by shervin2, on Flickr


The Ruins of Persepolis - Marvdasht by shervin2, on Flickr


Mountains - Marvdasht by shervin2, on Flickr


Ardeshir's Castle - Firuz Abad by shervin2, on Flickr


Eram Garden - Shiraz by shervin2, on Flickr


Pir-e-Sabz Chak Chak - Yazd by shervin2, on Flickr


Pir-e-Sabz Chak Chak - Yazd by shervin2, on Flickr


Saadi's Mausoleum - Shiraz by shervin2, on Flickr


Hafez's Mausoleum - Shiraz by shervin2, on Flickr


Karim Khan's Castle - Shiraz by shervin2, on Flickr


Khwaju Kermani's Mausoleum - Shiraz by shervin2, on Flickr


Quran Gate - Shiraz by shervin2, on Flickr


Quran Gate - Shiraz by shervin2, on Flickr


The view of the Mountains from Narin Castle - Meybod by shervin2, on Flickr


North Tehran Street Walker by shervin2, on Flickr


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

great pics teh-ir

lar national park

http://www.mehrnews.com/fa/newsdetail.aspx?NewsID=1347295
http://www.mehrnews.com/fa/newsdetail.aspx?NewsID=1347298


----------



## bardia (Jun 4, 2010)

*زنده باد ایران*



TEHR_IR said:


> *Here you can see the other side of Iran that western media does not want u to see. It's nothing like the news or whatever the crappy Western media makes it look in front of the world.
> It's a very nice place with great hospitable people and architecture.
> map of beautiful Iran!*
> 
> ...


زنده باد ایران
زیبا بود ممنون


----------



## bardia (Jun 4, 2010)

با سلام 
عکسهای جالبی بود موفق باشید


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^
mer30


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

قرمز by Mohammad Reza Hassani, on Flickr


نگاه by Mohammad Reza Hassani, on Flickr


خنده by Mohammad Reza Hassani, on Flickr


لبخند by Mohammad Reza Hassani, on Flickr


زرد by Mohammad Reza Hassani, on Flickr


Hug by Mohammad Reza Hassani, on Flickr


آبی by Mohammad Reza Hassani, on Flickr


Tehran - Martin Kulhanek by flybmi, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice series of photos....thanks.


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Khaqani Park, Tabriz, Iran by helo mister!, on Flickr

 Kandovan, Iran by helo mister!, on Flickr


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

T4082x1359-21809 by BookLab Master, on Flickr


T4082x1359-21791 by BookLab Master, on Flickr


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Abyaneh Sky by Abdulaziz ALKaNDaRi, on Flickr


Abyaneh village by Abdulaziz ALKaNDaRi, on Flickr


Abyaneh Street by Abdulaziz ALKaNDaRi, on Flickr


Look Sky. by Abdulaziz ALKaNDaRi, on Flickr


Abyaneh #02 | HDR by Abdulaziz ALKaNDaRi, on Flickr


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

دست by Mohammad Reza Hassani, on Flickr


Milad Tower by aryapix, on Flickr


Tehran  by Mr Masoumi, on Flickr


View of Tehran by Sons of Apadana, on Flickr


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

deylaman area in gilan


























































































































http://www.farsnews.net/imgrep.php?nn=9005090470


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

masal village nature, gilan

called "the lost heaven"










































































http://www.irna.ir/Display.aspx?NID=030487723


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

abbas abad resort in the north of iran

http://www.farsnews.net/imgrep.php?nn=9004300201


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Tehran Yellow Bus by Schahryar, on Flickr


Sour Candied Fruit Seller by Luz Hincapié, on Flickr


Niyavaran Palace Gardens by Luz Hincapié, on Flickr


Eram Garden and Palace by Luz Hincapié, on Flickr


Karim Khan Orange Groove by Luz Hincapié, on Flickr


Art School Behind Palace by Luz Hincapié, on Flickr


Chehel Sotoun Entrance by Luz Hincapié, on Flickr


Signs in Farsi by Luz Hincapié, on Flickr


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

#tehran_ iran (2) by Jorge Ayala | Ay_A Studio, on Flickr


#tehran_ iran (34) by Jorge Ayala | Ay_A Studio, on Flickr


#tehran_ iran (118) by Jorge Ayala | Ay_A Studio, on Flickr


#tehran #architecture by #jorge #ayala (15) by Jorge Ayala | Ay_A Studio, on Flickr


Golestan Palace, Teheran (71) by Jorge Ayala | Ay_A Studio, on Flickr


#tehran panoramic views by jorge ayala (3) by Jorge Ayala | Ay_A Studio, on Flickr


#tehran by jorge ayala (14) by Jorge Ayala | Ay_A Studio, on Flickr


tehran panoramic views, by jorge ayala (22) by Jorge Ayala | Ay_A Studio, on Flickr


tehran panoramic views, by jorge ayala (21) by Jorge Ayala | Ay_A Studio, on Flickr


Vista de Teherán desde la torre de Azadi by Rafael Robles L., on Flickr


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

tehran panoramic views, by jorge ayala (19) by Jorge Ayala | Ay_A Studio, on Flickr


tehran panoramic views, by jorge ayala (18) by Jorge Ayala | Ay_A Studio, on Flickr


tehran panoramic views, by jorge ayala (17) by Jorge Ayala | Ay_A Studio, on Flickr


tehran panoramic views, by jorge ayala (14) by Jorge Ayala | Ay_A Studio, on Flickr


tehran panoramic views, by jorge ayala (9) by Jorge Ayala | Ay_A Studio, on Flickr


tehran panoramic views, by jorge ayala (3) by Jorge Ayala | Ay_A Studio, on Flickr


tehran panoramic views, by jorge ayala (2) by Jorge Ayala | Ay_A Studio, on Flickr


tehran skylines (22) by Jorge Ayala | Ay_A Studio, on Flickr


tehran skylines (25) by Jorge Ayala | Ay_A Studio, on Flickr


tehran skylines (24) by Jorge Ayala | Ay_A Studio, on Flickr


tehran skylines (21) by Jorge Ayala | Ay_A Studio, on Flickr


tehran skylines (7) by Jorge Ayala | Ay_A Studio, on Flickr


tehran skylines (8) by Jorge Ayala | Ay_A Studio, on Flickr


tehran skylines (33) by Jorge Ayala | Ay_A Studio, on Flickr


tehran skylines (34) by Jorge Ayala | Ay_A Studio, on Flickr


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

#tehran panoramic views by jorge ayala (1) by Jorge Ayala | Ay_A Studio, on Flickr


DSC02768 by skin_sky_de, on Flickr


Tehran view from Azadi tower by Mahdis Azadi, on Flickr


Tehran view from Azadi tower by Mahdis Azadi, on Flickr


After Strom by BehTam, on Flickr


Teheran. by khaksari, on Flickr


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Qazvin by Shreyans Bhansali, on Flickr


hwy in capital city of iran by fabio244, on Flickr


----------



## ardeshir8 (Mar 6, 2011)

sepas gozaram tehr-ir!


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

*Tehran*

18867678

27428529

27169220

21237033


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

edit


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

WOW



TEHR_IR said:


>


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

lake orumieh in north western iran, the lake is drying and has caused severe uprisings by the people, especially locals

its the third largest salt lake in the world and almost 60% of it has evaporated due to poor management by the authorities








































































































http://www.mehrnews.com/fa/newsdetail.aspx?NewsID=1395550


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

The overall architecture is horrid, but I love the landscape


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^

thank you


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great pics....thanks.


----------



## Soshi9 (Aug 28, 2011)

It looks so clean and organized!
Correct me if I'm wrong as I'm still learing west asia history, those are Safavid architecture in some of the structures right? The one with the blue patterns as well as the bridge in Ishafan?


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

*Tehran can breath again after rain!*


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Soshi9 said:


> It looks so clean and organized!
> Correct me if I'm wrong as I'm still learing west asia history, those are Safavid architecture in some of the structures right? The one with the blue patterns as well as the bridge in Ishafan?


which ones structures?
the bridges in esfahan are safavid


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice update from Iran....kay:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wonderful pics guys


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

Safavid stone pavement in the south of Garmsar:




























Behshahr:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

beautiful images, thank you very much


----------



## kaz4541 (Jun 24, 2012)

Iran is a nice country. I would love to live there if I could speak the language. The people are so friendly. I also like the government, Imams, and wish there was more like them around the world. I really love their independent attitude. The food also tastes good. I think that we should all help out Iran since they are getting hit hard by sanctions. I am constantly being told that Europe, Australia, New Zealand, and Canada are great places, but when I go to those places, it really doesn't feel that great. On the other hand, I am constantly hearing bad things about Iran, but when you actually go there, it's the exact opposite.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

live in iran?? lol good luck

City of Gorgan in northern Iran, sadly, the historic quarters are purposely being destroyed 










































http://shomalefarda.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=8480


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

http://www.farsnews.com/imgrep.php?nn=8705280872[/QUOTE]


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^

nice pics, thanks


----------



## singwong (Jul 11, 2012)

nice picture, very wonderfull


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the nice updates..


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Sign this petition to lift sanctions on civilian airplanes in Iran, please share this to everyone (twitter, facebook, e-mail,...)

http://www.capt-shahbazi.com/


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

some areal shots of mazandaran province
















































































































http://www.farsnews.com/imgrep.php?nn=13910507001235


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

marvelus


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Uptown Girls (3) by kamshots, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Uptown Girls (2) by kamshots, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

great country


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

thank you


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

Iran is beautiful, cheers from Pakistan


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing aerial shots form Iran...:cheers2:


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

thank you all 

some shots of an old run down village in gilan, north iran

























































































http://www.farsnews.com/imgrep.php?nn=13910921000759


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Shiraz*







Vakil Mosque completed in 1773


When the sun is gone by Maryam.z, on Flickr










Eram Garden, around 1850


Eram Garden - Shiraz - Iran | باغ ارم - شیراز by Pedram Veisi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Yazd*





passage by tilo driessen, on Flickr




Yazd, panoràmica (2) by Sebastià Giralt, on Flickr





El sol es pon a Yazd (1) by Sebastià Giralt, on Flickr





Khur to Yazd road by MahD, on Flickr



Yazd by NoMoreRain, on Flickr





yazd . iran by mosahebian, on Flickr








Jameh Mosque - 14th century


Day 3: Yazd - Jameh Mosque by birdfarm, on Flickr













Village near Yazd


Iranische Wüstenstadt - Iranian dessert town by Kat-i, on Flickr





Deserted Village of Kharanaq, Iran by Rowan Castle, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

- edit: copyright


----------



## LaPaz Urbanismo (Apr 26, 2010)

Very nice pics, un unknown country for so much people in Latin America, I really liked the pics of women, with a particular style, very beautiful.. and also the landscapes of Persia.. too much heritage. I hope to go once there..

Greetings from Bolivia..


----------



## Antek Miedzymorski (Jan 2, 2013)

TEHR_IR said:


> *Here you can see the other side of Iran that western media does not want u to see. It's nothing like the news or whatever the crappy Western media makes it look in front of the world. *
> *It's a very nice place with great hospitable people and architecture. *
> *map of beautiful Iran!*
> 
> ...


I've met two times people from Iran in Belarus. They are reale open minded people.I know that it is stupid but before that I thought that Iranian people are very traditionalistic and closed. But now I want to go to Iran more and more. I see how people there are proud of their own culture. In Belarus a lot of people don't understand how worth is your own history and language. It's very sad


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Village Abyaneh*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3263640/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Mahan (ماهان‎), Kerman Province*




























http://pavuk.livejournal.com/159809.html​


----------



## arno-13 (Jun 11, 2008)

PRIMEVAL said:


> *Bam*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Really so sad what hapenned to Bam, it was in my opinion the most magnificient city in Iran, a kind of sand gem, which looks like a remain of the oldests civilisations. It don't seems to have been builded, but sculpted into the ground. Is there any reconstruction plan since 2003 ?


----------



## dbk (Dec 6, 2012)

I did not expect that the country is so green and what;s more stunning by its beauty! 
Keep on posting guys, keep on...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

arno-13 said:


> Is there any reconstruction plan since 2003 ?


One or two years after the tragedy the reconstruction started and at the end of 2013, 80% of the program was finished. It will be ready in 2016, as it says in this article:

http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2013/12/27/world/iran-rebuilding-famed-bam-citadel/#.U7ONSbFZKM8


I'm yet afraid to not be one of those restorations made with economical (touristic) purpose, that is, rebuilding more things than what the city had before earthquake, as it happens in countries where is not a strict management of historical heritage.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

i'd like to see photos of Gardens at Shiraz! :happy:


----------



## Bardia Saeedi (May 8, 2015)

arno-13 said:


> Really so sad what hapenned to Bam, it was in my opinion the most magnificient city in Iran, a kind of sand gem, which looks like a remain of the oldests civilisations. It don't seems to have been builded, but sculpted into the ground. Is there any reconstruction plan since 2003 ?


I realise this is 2 years old now, but is this a photo of Bam post or pre earthquake?


----------

